# Pullets A couple days old



## hoothootwhatup93 (5 mo ago)

I bought these Pullets from TSC today. The lady told me what they are,and I forgot now. I think 1 is Orphanton. Can you help me with breed and making sure I have girls..Thanks.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That would be Orpington. They might have to get some more size on them to tell sex for certain. 

And they might have to grow a bit before even @fuzzies can tell what they are.


----------



## hoothootwhatup93 (5 mo ago)

They told me what breeds they were,I should have written them down..lol. I know one supposed to be white with black. I guess I will just have to wait patiently.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's amazing how brain dead we can be when it comes to getting new chicks. So many times I asked myself, what was I thinking? Then I realize, I wasn't.


----------



## fuzzies (Jul 27, 2021)

TSCs usually get their chicks through Hoover's hatchery, so I'm going off of what they have for my guesses, here.
1 could be a few things, most likely Australorp or Black Jersey Giant. Those two are unfortunately quite hard to tell apart even as adults.
2 is most likely a production red or New Hampshire, but could be a 'calico princess' as well. It'll be easier to tell which when she's older and fully feathered in.
3 is another with a few possibilities, but my guess would be amberlink. Maybe a White Leghorn. Again, it'll be easier to tell for sure when she's older.
4 is a Gold-Laced Wyandotte, nothing else would have that pattern on its chick down.
5 I believe is your Orpington, specifically a Buff Orpington.


----------

